# Valeo Ecodes vs Inpro Projectors vs NA spec lights with 5000k Hella Hids..pics inside



## VeeDubbinJetta91 (Aug 19, 2002)

Me and Bmxp got bored tonight with his inpro projectors, my valeo ecodes and hids and my stock NA lights here are the results...I think the Valeos put out the most light along with the Inpros...glare didnt seem to be all that bad in the NA lights...My hids are Hella 5000k bulbs and ballasts hope you enjoy them and can see the difference between light output and lights projectors, vs reflectors, vs na crap lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















Head on Valeo Ecode left, Inpro Projector right 








Inpro Projector








Valeo Ecode








Cutoff Valeo Right Inpro left








Inpro cutoff








Both together Valeo right inpro left








Glare from the bottom lol inpro right valeo left








North American Left Valeo Right








head on Valeo left NA right








Glare off of NA right valeo left








Na Left Valeo Right








Na Cutoff








Valeo Cutoff








Inpro cutoff








Inpro Only left side only








Valeo Only Right side only








Inpro and valeo








_Modified by VeeDubbinJetta91 at 7:31 PM 2-8-2005_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Valeo Ecodes vs Inpro Projectors vs NA spec lights with 50 ... (VeeDubbinJetta91)*

*Non projector US SAE *headlights vs *Ecode projectors*?
Apples vs Oranges?


----------



## VeeDubbinJetta91 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Valeo Ecodes vs Inpro Projectors vs NA spec lights with 50 ... (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_*Non projector US SAE *headlights vs *Ecode projectors*?
Apples vs Oranges? 

there are Non projector US SAE lights vs. Valeo Ecode non projectors vs Inpro Ecode projectors


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Valeo Ecodes vs Inpro Projectors vs NA spec lights with 50 ... (VeeDubbinJetta91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubbinJetta91* »_
there are Non projector US SAE lights vs. Valeo Ecode non projectors 

These two are compareble as they use the same lighting setup.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Valeo Ecodes vs Inpro Projectors vs NA spec lights with 50 ... (Cullen)*

What I gather from all of those pics is that the inpro projectors gave soooo much better cutoff than the ecode valeos.
And the valeos vs the n/a lamps didn't look much different IMO.
But I can also see that the inpro projector cutoff was a bit lame too...and dim.
If there is any consolation with the inpro cutoff is that the cutoff itself is nice and blue which gives you that sweet blue flicker when you hit the cutoff (going up and over bumps and stuff).
Later,


----------



## VeeDubbinJetta91 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Valeo Ecodes vs Inpro Projectors vs NA spec lights with 50 ... (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_What I gather from all of those pics is that the inpro projectors gave soooo much better cutoff than the ecode valeos.
And the valeos vs the n/a lamps didn't look much different IMO.
But I can also see that the inpro projector cutoff was a bit lame too...and dim.
If there is any consolation with the inpro cutoff is that the cutoff itself is nice and blue which gives you that sweet blue flicker when you hit the cutoff (going up and over bumps and stuff).
Later,

yea the inpros do give that cool looking cutoff and looks alot better on the wall too..it just doesnt seem to put out very much light though..i think we will end up retrofitting them with some true hid projectors and a matched hid kit for the projectors then they should look very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Valeo Ecodes vs Inpro Projectors vs NA spec lights with 50 ... (VeeDubbinJetta91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubbinJetta91* »_
yea the inpros do give that cool looking cutoff and looks alot better on the wall too..it just doesnt seem to put out very much light though..i think we will end up retrofitting them with some true hid projectors and a matched hid kit for the projectors then they should look very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thats the thing with ANY projector more controlled beam but also a bit less output overall..
Free Form:
http://www.hella.co.nz/technic...m.htm
Useable light approx. 45%
vs:
Projectors (DE Hella that is):
http://www.hella.co.nz/technical/headlamps/de.htm
Useable light approx. 36%
Look at those numbers by the way...loosing more than 50% in headlights any type/brand!


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: Valeo Ecodes vs Inpro Projectors vs NA spec lights with 50 ... (VeeDubbinJetta91)*

Thanks for the comparisons. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I currently have Valeo e-codes on order, as well as Osram Silverstar bulbs for them. Can't wait to get them installed!


----------



## VeeDubbinJetta91 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Valeo Ecodes vs Inpro Projectors vs NA spec lights with 50 ... (Arsigi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arsigi* »_Thanks for the comparisons. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I currently have Valeo e-codes on order, as well as Osram Silverstar bulbs for them. Can't wait to get them installed! 

Not a problem...ive always wanted someone to compare all these lights just to see the difference in brands, cutoffs, ecodes vs na specs and such and being that we had the resources i figuerd hey mine as well do it


----------



## mhackett (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Valeo Ecodes vs Inpro Projectors vs NA spec lights with 50 ... (VeeDubbinJetta91)*

If I understood the first post correctly, do the Valeos have an HID conversion in them? Was wondering because that's a pretty undefined pattern compared to Hella Ecodes with conventional bulbs.
Mike


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Valeo Ecodes vs Inpro Projectors vs NA spec lights with 50 ... (mhackett)*

Valeo is what comes from the VW dealer, correct? Like when you get the OEM e-codes, that is made by Valeo? The Inpro and Hella e-codes are entirely different aftermarket products, right?

If that is the case, then this is what I got out of the comparison above:
NA-spec reflector halogen: medium brightness - poor beam definition
EU-spec reflector halogen (Valeo brand): medium brightness - medium beam definition
EU-spec projector halogen (InPro brand) dim, good beam definition
EU-spec projector xenon/HID (any brand) very bright, good beam definition
It is my understanding that other combos such as HID with reflectors have very poor beam definition.
edit: changed "Inpro/Hella" to "Inpro and Hella" as they are not the same acccording to Cullen


_Modified by phatvw at 5:54 PM 2-10-2005_


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Valeo Ecodes vs Inpro Projectors vs NA spec lights with 50 ... (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_Thats the thing with ANY projector more controlled beam but also a bit less output overall..
Free Form:
http://www.hella.co.nz/technic...m.htm
Useable light approx. 45%
vs:
Projectors (DE Hella that is):
http://www.hella.co.nz/technical/headlamps/de.htm
Useable light approx. 36%
Look at those numbers by the way...loosing more than 50% in headlights any type/brand!

Taken from http://www.hella.co.nz/technic...s.htm:
Parabolic (old school dipped beam): 27% useable light
FreeForm reflector (newer halogen lights): 45% useable light
Elipsoidal projector "DE" (most modern fog lights): 36% useable light
Projector/reflector combo "super DE" (most dipped beam projectors including factory HID/Xenon): 52% useable light

So for Hella brand at least, dipped beam projectors are quite a bit more efficient than reflectors. To me that means they will _appear_ brighter as long as the same bulbs are used.
Also note that Hella states 80mm projectors are more efficient than 40mm projectors. I assume this is because the larger lens allows more optimized placement of the shield so less light is wasted as heat. So a bigger lens with same bulbs would _appear_ brighter as well.

edit: offtopic... Cullen, why do you send instant messages but do not allow them to be recieved? Too many messages from folks that haven't read the FAQ I suppose. But I find it annoying that I can't reply directly to your IM's.... Just a thought.


_Modified by phatvw at 6:34 PM 2-10-2005_


----------



## nutsofast1.8T (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: Valeo Ecodes vs Inpro Projectors vs NA spec lights with 50 ... (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Valeo is what comes from the VW dealer, correct? Like when you get the OEM e-codes, that is made by Valeo? The Inpro and Hella e-codes are entirely different aftermarket products, right?


No, actually both headlights and taillights from the VW dealer are Hella. The OEM HIDs or Bosch i believe.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Valeo Ecodes vs Inpro Projectors vs NA spec lights with 50 ... (nutsofast1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nutsofast1.8T* »_
No, actually both headlights and taillights from the VW dealer are Hella. 

Not always depends upon the model!
Valeo is on several models also.


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Valeo Ecodes vs Inpro Projectors vs NA spec lights with 50 ... (VeeDubbinJetta91)*

That is why I got rid of my projector headlights. My regular non projector ecodes worked a lot better with my HID kit than the projectors. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nutsofast1.8T (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: Valeo Ecodes vs Inpro Projectors vs NA spec lights with 50 ... (vR32)*

But i thought that if you get the OEM projectors, you're getting way better lighting than ecodes and any other other lights?


----------



## VeeDubbinJetta91 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Valeo Ecodes vs Inpro Projectors vs NA spec lights with 50 ... (nutsofast1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nutsofast1.8T* »_But i thought that if you get the OEM projectors, you're getting way better lighting than ecodes and any other other lights?

well technically yes in the fact that there isnt any glare...so your not "blinding" other drivers...i havent had a single person flash me with these lights that i have on mine with my valeo 25th anniversary and hella hid kit. it seems to light up the road alot better then most cars with stock hids i do notice a tiny bit of glare off to the side but not really anything more than the stock headlights with halogen bulbs put out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ive been very happy with them so far and will never go back to halogen lights ill always make sure my cars have hids


----------



## mhackett (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Valeo Ecodes vs Inpro Projectors vs NA spec lights with 50 ... (VeeDubbinJetta91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubbinJetta91* »_
i havent had a single person flash me with these lights 
 
Given the number of glaring headlights on the road these days this is hardly something you should be hanging your hat on. People seldom seem to flash oncoming drivers anymore (road rage scares, maybe, and with high-mounted SUV lights who can know for sure anyway) and it's very likely they'd only do so if it was obvious the car had its highbeams on (four lights shining).
Mike


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Valeo Ecodes vs Inpro Projectors vs NA spec lights with 50 ... (mhackett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhackett* »_ 
Given the number of glaring headlights on the road these days this is hardly something you should be hanging your hat on. People seldom seem to flash oncoming drivers anymore (road rage scares, maybe, and with high-mounted SUV lights who can know for sure anyway) and it's very likely they'd only do so if it was obvious the car had its highbeams on (four lights shining).
Mike

True ... most of the time when somebody flashes you it is usually because your headlights are not aimed right. From looking at these pictures again, it is clear that buying halogen projectors to use with HID kit is just a waste of money. The beam pattern on those In Pro projectors look weird and comparing the Valeo ecodes X US Headlights not much difference.


----------



## 20Valve (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: Valeo Ecodes vs Inpro Projectors vs NA spec lights with 50 ... (VeeDubbinJetta91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubbinJetta91* »_
yea the inpros do give that cool looking cutoff and looks alot better on the wall too..it just doesnt seem to put out very much light though..i think we will end up retrofitting them with some true hid projectors and a matched hid kit for the projectors then they should look very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

So what true hid projectors actually fit on the inpro's? I'm thinking of doing a simple swap. I've been looking around ebay and they seem to have several sizes available -- 2-~3 inches is the range.


----------



## VeeDubbinJetta91 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Valeo Ecodes vs Inpro Projectors vs NA spec lights with 50 ... (20Valve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20Valve* »_
So what true hid projectors actually fit on the inpro's? I'm thinking of doing a simple swap. I've been looking around ebay and they seem to have several sizes available -- 2-~3 inches is the range.









yea im sure they will not sure what size you will need though...if you find out let me know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

